# Saugeye & Live Bait



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## HamiltonKdog

In the spring, I use crawlers and small jig. Although I use a lot of Blades, Spoons and Jigging raps from midsummer on. If I want a stringer full without a lot of effort, I'll get some chubs and shiners and catch a dinner or 2. 

Not sure about bluegill, but shiners and chubs either on a jig or under a bobber work well for me.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## AtticaFish

Whaaaaat? You are just NOT a dedicated night stalker yet if you are a fair weather fisherman!!!! haha I was wanting to get out tonight too, but decided i did not want to get wet and cold either.  Tomorrow is doubtful with a family turkey day planned. Maybe Sunday.............. can only go when you can go.

There are no shad present (and very few shiner species) in the main 2 reservoirs i fish for walleye. They are holding tight up to shore at night to take advantage of any young bluegill, perch or craws that venture out into the open. I've often thought about seining some baby bluegill from my pond to float around with a light-stick bobber. Something to watch while casting with my lures. Just never seem to plan ahead enough.

As Kdog mentioned, big hunk of crawler trailing off a light jig works great for 'eyes. Never really tried it in the fall though i guess. Usually using it in the spring because i run the same rig for bluegill. When the bluegill are spawning, i can cast out past them and pretty frequently find some walleye patrolling the outside edge of the bluegill beds. If i get past the walleye, then have a chance at the bluegill.

2 years ago i did get some BIG chubs (easily 5" fish) from a local creek and kept them to take out after dark. Hooked them through their lip to cast and hop off the bottom on the retrieve. I had some good hits, but reeled up only half a chub each time. Maybe they were just short striking that night.... not enough to base a conclusion on. Probably would have caught some of those short strikes if i had a stinger hooked attached. Oh well.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## HamiltonKdog

BronzebackFanatic said:


> I know I know, Attica. But with 18-wheelers rolling just feet away from the usual posts at Clendening, I don't want to chance it in inclement weather.
> 
> I've got nearly two dozen shiners in a five gallon bucket in the garage. Rain bands still blanket the area and the forecast is for rain through 7 PM. Not sure if I'm going to get out today either. When I was at Clendening earlier this week, I could see dispersed bait fish in the rip rap holding tight to the bank at dawn. They were at most 3" and resembled a husky jerk ghost shad. They seemed to disappear by mid morning and I don't recall seeing them at night.
> 
> We all got skunked on the standard Vib-E, rattle trap, HJ assortment. Hoping live bait may do the trick this time around.
> 
> Quick question, is live bait more effective during the day or at night when targeting saugeye?


In my experience, Saugeye are always hungry and willing to eat whatever excites them. But I prefer early morning 5am in spring 7am in winter. and this time of year +/- 2 hours around sunrise and sunset. I will say Darkness leads to bigger Saugeye.


----------



## percidaeben

I have done well with chubs and little panfish using a Lindy Floating Rig X-treme. Throw out,test what lure they are interested in. Nothing happen in 20-30min, move on!


----------



## HamiltonKdog

Just read AF post, something a friend tells me about using big chubs for walleye is you gotta hook them behind the dorsal otherwise he feels you are wasting the chubs. He contends and may be right (based on his success) is walleye, saugeye and sauger hit chubs/shiners from the side, then come back and finish off what they missed the first time. He says it often takes 3-5 minutes for them to return and finish the job. I do not fish cubs all that often and same with shiners....just too hard to keep alive. But when I do, I always try to lip hook with a jig and like you, get a chunk of left on the jig and no fish. Switch over to a small split shot and hook thru the dorsal and catch fish. Chubs are a bit better and I can often fish them without a SS because they want to seek the bottom and you can almost jig them and keep em moving. I do fish them under a small slip bobber and its fun to watch the bobber when the chub sees the fish watching him.That is a sure sign that you are getting ready for a strong hit. Be patient, takes a bit of time for the fish to get the chub in its mouth. I've had walleye run 30 - 40 feet before they finally get serious and take the bait.. Personally, I think they want to mash it up a bit. Smaller 2"-3" chubs I can fish with a jig.


----------

